# Is there a Breed of goat with best tasting milk?



## EvansNC (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to get 2 milk goats/or kids and wondered if you folks would know if there is a breed that has a less goat tasting milk. I'm not concered with quanity or fat content but would like it to be drinkable. I know the taste can have a lot from something they may eat while grazing, but in general. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## issylthesthlia (Mar 23, 2009)

In general, the goats with the higher butterfat content have sweeter tasting milk-- so Nubians, Nigerian Dwarfs, and Mini-Nubians are good choices, depending on the rest of your situation


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

We raised Nubians and our sons said they would never drink goats milk - what they didn't know is that they had been drinking it for weeks when they said it. We just poured it into the gallon milk jugs from the store. I think the most important thing is to make sure everything is emaculately clean. Udders, buckets, everything. The smallest contamination can ruin the taste (IMO). Also, we didn't keep a buck - I know people who have but personally I think the strong ordor gets into the milk (again - just my oppinion). My last peice of advice is to get the milk cold immediately after milking.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Most of my customers can't tell the difference between the goat milk and cow milk from the store. The trick is cleanliness. The milk can leave a deposit of milkstone on your pail, jars and strainer. This is the perfect place for bacteria to build up and that is what causes the off taste. We sanitize ALL our equipment in a bleach/water solution prior to milking. each time.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I have heard that toggengurgs were breat for goatie tasting milk. I don't know though. So, my bet is you may want to avoid them. 
I wonder also how goat specific rather than breed specific the flavor is? Depends a lot on what the goat eats too.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

The milk from my Saanens has always been good-tasting. Like everyone else said, it is important to keep the milk handling process clean. Another thing that is really important if you are drinking raw milk is to make sure your fridge is really cold. My mom's old fridge wasn't cold enough, and their milk would start to get an off-flavor after three days. Once they got a new fridge it was fine. My milk will keep for at least a week without turning as long as it is in a good cold fridge.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have always had Alpines. The only time I have ever had a problem with off-flavor was when I did not get the milk chilled quickly. Friends wiith Nubians were surprised that the milk from my goats tasted "just like theirs."


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

My Nigerians have WONDERFUL milk. So did my mini manchas. I had a full lamancha and a nubian and I didn't care for either one's milk.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

I vote for the Saanen milk to be the best! It taste closer to cows milk to me. I've tried Nubian milk but it tasted a lot richer. It would really depend on your indivual taste I suppose.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had Nubians, Saanans, a few Alpines and cross breds--- our goats milk has always been good--but remember the milk is also only as good as the feed. Now we have Nubians and mini Nubians. A lot of people think that goats eat junk and garbage and expect the milk to taste good and complain because the milk is so bad tasting.


----------

